# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Le sang de la victoire

## Ivan Le Fou

Dans un grand accès d'audace, j'ai décidé que ces chroniques intègreraient désormais également le thème de l'espionnage. Parce qu'après tout, espions, criminels et policiers sont des cousins pas si éloignés que cela.
   Un petit détour, donc, par Alan Furst, francophile auteur américain, passionné par la période de la seconde guerre mondiale et les quelques années qui l'ont précédée. J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de vous en parler (voir par ici "Le royaume des ombres"), mais je préfère rappeler aux amateurs de James Bond et de Tom Clancy qu'ils ne trouveront pas leur compte chez Furst. Chez lui, on navigue lentement, entre mélancolie et sentiment d'impuissance, à l'image d'une Europe fatiguée par 14-18, quasiment résignée à se laisser brutaliser par Hitler et ses différents sbires.
   Comme "l'argent est le nerf de la guerre", le "sang de la victoire", c'est le pétrole. Un pétrole qui, en l'occurrence, ne vient pas du Moyen-Orient, mais –surprise- des gisements de Roumanie, indispensables à la machine de guerre allemande. Contrarier l'acheminement du pétrole roumain sur le Danube, voilà l'objectif des services secrets britanniques en 1940 et donc celui de I.A. Serebin, un écrivain russe émigré qu'il ont recruté pour l'occasion.
   Istanbul, Beyrouth, la Yougoslavie, la Roumanie bien sûr, mais aussi Paris et la France occupée : les voyages clandestins de Serebin sont autant d'occasions de dresser le portrait d'une Europe en miettes et d'une étrange population d'émigrés de tous bords fuyant qui le fascisme, qui le communisme, et se réfugiant toujours plus loin, en vagues successives. Un roman subtile et bien écrit, destinés à ceux qui préfère les tourbillons de la vraie Histoire aux rebondissements d'une fausse intrigue.

_"Le sang de la victoire", un roman d'Alan Furst, aux Editions de l'Olivier, 21 euros environ._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## zabuza

Choette rubrique. EN l'occurence le sang de la victoire ne m'intéresse pas, mais peut-être de bons livres vont surgir !

----------


## FarFy

Rien qu'avec les pochettes de ses livres, on a compris qu'on avait à faire à du roman d'espionnage noir de chez noir.

Mais je pense qu'à cette période, l'ombre du fascisme avait vraiment noirci l'Europe au point d'aveugler les uns, et de rendre fous les autres...

----------

